# Battery Care in Regulated Mods



## rogue zombie (1/2/15)

Just have a few questions regarding 18650 batteries in regulated mods:

1) Is it not recommended charging it before the battery is flat?
2) Is the charge on-board (in the mod) a "lesser" charge, than if I use a proper battery charger? i.e will charging the battery in a proper charger give me a "longer or better" charge than charging it in the mod?


----------



## johan (1/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Just have a few questions regarding 18650 batteries in regulated mods:
> 
> 1) Is it not recommended charging it before the battery is flat?
> 2) Is the charge on-board (in the mod) a "lesser" charge, than if I use a proper battery charger? i.e will charging the battery in a proper charger give me a "longer or better" charge than charging it in the mod?



1) A regulated mod won't fire if battery discharges too low, and 99% of all regulated mods will have build in protection in this sense.
2) No, it just charges slower (500mA) than an external charger (1 to 2A, depending on make and model).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------

